# Haplopelma Vonwirthi?



## spider_drummer (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello,

Anyone have any info on these? Like temp, humidity, attitude, substrate basically the whole run down LOL! I was looking into getting a new T and I was origionally looking at getting a H Lividum, but in the spirit of being different, I was thinking of getting the H Vonwithi. I have done some searches but have not been able to come up with much info? I would like to know as much as possible before buying this one, can anyone help me out?

On a side note, I will probably cave and buy both LOL!


----------



## Paulie B (Sep 22, 2008)

spider_drummer said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anyone have any info on these? Like temp, humidity, attitude, substrate basically the whole run down LOL! I was looking into getting a new T and I was origionally looking at getting a H Lividum, but in the spirit of being different, I was thinking of getting the H Vonwithi. I have done some searches but have not been able to come up with much info? I would like to know as much as possible before buying this one, can anyone help me out?
> 
> On a side note, I will probably cave and buy both LOL!


Once it has a ""Haplo"" in the name you can have a good guess at it's attitude.  NOT nice.  I have a H Longipes, crazy crazy T.

Like other Haplo's probably high humidity required with sufficent sub to burrow and chances are you will only see her in the dead of night.


----------



## seanbond (Sep 22, 2008)

doesnt have to be high but you can soak the strate and let it dry out some before resoaking..def  hole, fun and entertaining at night thats for sure...there cheap, no reason not to have one!


----------



## Mina (Sep 22, 2008)

I have one, an adult female.  She is, without a doubt, the most nasty spider in my collection which numbers right around 270 at the moment.  
They aren't big, she is about 5 inches, and since they are haplos, they burrow.  She generally won't bother you unless you bother her, but if you do look out!!  The last person who dug her out of her burrow to see her she literally chased trying to bite him.  
They are pretty, when you see them.  Black legs, black and gray striped abdomen.  They eat well.  
As far as how I keep her, I feed her once a week, she has a full water dish and I moisten down her substrate so its slightly damp and then let it dry until the top looks dry before I wet it down again.
They aren't expensive but they could be a little hard to find.


----------



## syndicate (Sep 22, 2008)

Haplopelma vonwirthi is supposedly a regional variant of H.minax.it was improperly described my Mr.Schmidt so it will end up becoming a dif species once this mess is fixed.there a large all black species and can be kept just like any other Haplopelma

Reactions: Like 1


----------

